# I need a bigger cage....



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

I currently have 3 spacious cages for my rats. I would like to downsize as best I can without spending $500+ on a cage. Is anyone near the Clarkston/Holly/Waterford/Pontiac/etc area wanting to sell their large cage? It would need to be big enough for 6, possibly more rats, yet the bar spacing small enough that my 6 week old boys can't get out. My roommate recently bought a cage that, by the calculator's standars, can home 7 rats comfortably (and got it for $35 at the Salvation Army!!!!) but the bars are each about an inch apart, and the younger boys can easily fit through there.

SO...anyone selling, or does anyone know where I can get one for a reasonably cheap price?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

why don't you try making one? it might take a bit of creativity but it can't be all that hard if you can find the right materials. I built one for my guinea pigs... it didn't take me much more than 15 minutes, and its pretty good according to my standards.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, there are a few sites on the net that detail how to make your own cage. If you are interested I can hunt them up for you!

Emy


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Taru said:


> If you are interested I can hunt them up for you!
> Emy


Could you please do that? I want to build another cage also.

Try looking at craigslist for something.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

http://www.curiosityrats.com/infodiy.html

That site has a whole bunch of plans for making cages, some of the links don't work, but most of them do. It has cages from small to VERY large. Hope it helps both of you out!

Emy


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a really really crazy idea that just might work....
So here's what I want to do: I need one ten gallon aquarium tank, 2 (possibly 3) more black tank topper things, about 3 feet of mesh wire, and 2 chubes or bendable ferret tunnels.

My idea is....well, first off, I have a 10-gallon tank and a tank topper at home that is currently housing my 7 baby boys. I had a crazy nuts idea a couple days ago: what if I got anohter tank topper, took the lid of the tank topper on the cage and adjusted the ramp of the second tank topper so that I can sit it on _top_ of the first tank topper? You with me so far? I'd have a bigger cage for the boys!. Then I thought, well, it's already hard enough to get the boys out of there, so what it I grabbed the wire cutters and cut 2 strategically placed holes in the sides and got some mesh wire and made some doors? I'd do this to both tank toppers and have convenient little doors to reach in and snatch the boys out whenever I needed to. 
And that's when my genius (and slightly reckless) idea came to me: why just make one? I could make two of these frankenstien cages and connect them with tubes for the boys to go back and forth between cages. Since the younger boys and older boys get along so well, I can put them all in there together and have one big giant cage for all of them! 
It's a lunatic idea, but I can make it work. I rigged a collapseable ferret cage to a Marchioro rabbit cage and impressed my roommate's boyfriend with my mad hardware skillz (pshaw, yeah right)
There's only one problem: I'm having a heck of a time finding the right tank toppers. The only ones I've found aren't quite the righ tones, and they're $35 plus! I remember getting mine for about $20. I haven't exactly looked around yet because I know I can't buy the materials I need yet, but I've done a good amount of searchign online and got some great deals. 
So if anyone knows what I'm talking about and has one lying around that they want to sell, please let me know. It's black metal, a flip-top with a spring and hook to hold the lid down, clips to the aquarium top with two littl espring hooks, it's got 3 levels with ramps on them....pretty self explanitory. Or if you know where I can find one for cheap, please let me know.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

10 gallon tanks don't allow for a lot of horizontal room to run around, and I find rats really adore their horizontal room :/


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I would atleast try to get a 20 gallon tank for horizontal room.


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm selling a cage that is good for 9 rats and has tiny bar spacing... I'm not where near you though... 
You could definately try making one, just stay away from galvanized wire... The wire will turn your rats fur icky colours and will absorb pee... No fun :S


----------

